# So what did you get for Christmas?



## DaveSoMD (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, so what fun and exciting things did everyone get for Christmas?  New cookbooks?  Cookware?  Knives? Something non-cooking? 

Cooking wise I got the Star Trek pizza cutter and Klingon corkscrew and a TARDIS cookie jar from ThinkGeek.com.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a Wii.  It's used but that's what my son could afford on his salary.  He'll spend the next week while I'm gone removing stuff from it from the previous owner (him) and hooking it up to my tv.  I mainly want it to stream Netflix. The other thing I got was a White Christmas in Virginia.  Around 3pm it started snowing and hasn't stopped since!


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 26, 2010)

Besides getting my pie maker early. Complete computer upgrade, windows 7 newly installed ( can't stand it) 

Mentioned a while back that I'd like to learn Calligraphy. I was so bored and confined at the time. Thought they had forgotten. They picked me up a few things for that to get me started.

Jabbur,
We have Netflix set up with the Wii.. Love it. I like the set up on that more then the Roku box. I mostly use Netflix from my comp, while I'm cooking. so I'll never be without an old movie again.. Direct TV still misses us..


----------



## megamark (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a Shun santoku knife. One of the best gifts I've ever received.


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2010)

My husband and I gave up on buying each other gifts several years ago.  We don't have kids.  My parents give us a check every year, and we're debating between a computer upgrade (which I suspect will happen anyway) and a Wisconsin/Michigan trip (Michigan will be the last state that I have not set foot in; at least I don't think.  Traveled a lot as a kid, so may have been there, but I don't think so).  I also got a second pair of LL Bean flannel lined jeans, which I wear a lot since I walk a lot in sub-freezing weather.  My sisters sent a box of citrus, which I'm loving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Okay, so what fun and exciting things did everyone get for Christmas? New cookbooks? Cookware? Knives? Something non-cooking?
> 
> Cooking wise I got the Star Trek pizza cutter and Klingon corkscrew and a TARDIS cookie jar from ThinkGeek.com.


 
Isn't that Pizza Cutter awesome????


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have no idea what I'm getting, it was backordered  I do know where it's coming from.  Shrek has tried to tell me a couple of times, but I keep cutting him off...I like surprises.


----------



## niquejim (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/shun-classic-hollow-ground-santoku-knife/?cm_src=rel
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/shun-classic-7-inch-double-hollow-ground-sumo-santoku-knife/?cm_src=hero
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/shun-honing-steel-whetstone-stand/?pkey=cknife-sharpeners-storage%7Ccutsshman
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/molcajete-lava-stone-mortar-and-pestle/?pkey=e%7Cmortars%252C%2B%2Bpestles%7C3%7Cbest%7C0%7C1%7C24%7C%7C3&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules-_-
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/cuisinart-electric-pressure-cooker/?pkey=cpressure-rice-slow-cookers
Also a tortilla press, assorted kitchen hand tools and 10+/- tee shirts that are all beer related
A very nice day


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 26, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Isn't that Pizza Cutter awesome????



YES! I cannot wait to try it out. I'm going to make pizza later this week.  I may pull out the Star Trek dishes for the occasion.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 26, 2010)

It sounds like lots of fun cooking presents were given this year.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 26, 2010)

jabbur said:


> I got a Wii. It's used but that's what my son could afford on his salary. He'll spend the next week while I'm gone removing stuff from it from the previous owner (him) and hooking it up to my tv. I mainly want it to stream Netflix. The other thing I got was a White Christmas in Virginia. Around 3pm it started snowing and hasn't stopped since!


 We bought one this year also. It was more of a family gift. I have a 13 year old who has been pretty busy with it. We also will use it for Netflix. I have been on rabbit ears for 20 years.My wife and I usually buy each other bottles of liquor to add to the cabinet. They pretty much last all year because we rarely drink liquor. I'm a beer and wine guy and my wife rarely drinks anything at all. My wife bought me a ratchet set because she is tired of having to listent to the cursing every time I try to use my old one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2010)

I got Shrek a Kindle...he said we would share, until he had it in his hands...he then told me to order one for myself...it's on the way. Now I don't have to hide any cookbook purchases!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 26, 2010)

Santa was very good to me this year.  A Cusinart 12 - cup food processor and a pair of de buyer carbon steel mineral fry pans.  

I really excited about the new pans but have never used this type before.  Anyone use these?

.40


----------



## TeriAkins (Dec 26, 2010)

A Dutch Oven!  That's why I joined this site!  : )


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2010)

a new crock pot with insulated travel bag, a droid phone with bluetooth device, a sound machine for sleeping, a stocking full of toblerone, and the joy of seeing my family's delight at opening their gifts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

buckytom said:


> a new crock pot with insulated travel bag, a droid phone with bluetooth device, a sound machine for sleeping, a stocking full of toblerone, and the joy of seeing my family's delight at opening their gifts.


 
"Toblerones! It's impossible to eat a ****** Toblerone without hurting yourself!" ~~ Billy Connely


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2010)

lol, i love billy connely.

scots aren't white people. they're pale blue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lol, i love billy connely.
> 
> scots aren't white people. they're pale blue.


 
I knew you would...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 27, 2010)

TeriAkins said:


> A Dutch Oven!  That's why I joined this site!  : )



Dutch Ovens are great! I have a regular Cast Iron one and an enameled CI one.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 27, 2010)

I got a nice check for $75.  I set it aside for gifts and write to her telling her what I bought and how much I like them.  So far, I bought 3 pairs of sweat pants in turquoise, maroon and green, plus a kangaroo hoodie in black.  Each of the sweat pants matches at least two tops I already have, so my wardrobe is filling in nicely, plus I've still got another $20 left.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

Claire said:


> My husband and I gave up on buying each other gifts several years ago. We don't have kids. My parents give us a check every year, and we're debating between a computer upgrade (which I suspect will happen anyway) and a Wisconsin/Michigan trip (Michigan will be the last state that I have not set foot in; at least I don't think. Traveled a lot as a kid, so may have been there, but I don't think so). I also got a second pair of LL Bean flannel lined jeans, which I wear a lot since I walk a lot in sub-freezing weather. My sisters sent a box of citrus, which I'm loving.


 
Claire, may I suggest that you start near St. Joseph Michigan and work your way up the west coast of Michigan maybe stopping in Saugatuck for the galleries, and checking out the lighthouses along the way. Be sure to see petosky at the top of the mitten and then hit the fort at the bridge. there are also lighthouses near there. You might like to try to get to the bridge at night to see it all alight. It's beautiful. And if you happen to end up near Grand Rapids give me a hollar.

Jabbar:
I got a Wii. It's used but that's what my son could afford on his salary. He'll spend the next week while I'm gone removing stuff from it from the previous owner (him) and hooking it up to my tv. I mainly want it to stream Netflix. The other thing I got was a White Christmas in Virginia. Around 3pm it started snowing and hasn't stopped since! 

We also do the used thing and love it because we can afford much nicer things than if we were to pay retail. I got a laptop computer and can't wait to get the wireless hooked up so I can really use it. I also got two 1/4 sheet pans that I have been asking for for years. That was the only food related gift I got this year. Usually my whole Christmas is food related.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 27, 2010)

Lots and lots of music CDs (I gotta have my tunes.), a huge bottle of Shalimar perfume, a small pain di mie pan, a heavy-duty Chicago Metallic three compartment baking pan, a book on a gazillion ways to cut up T-shirts for new looks, a stainless steel shower caddy, and an awesome rain suit to wear when we ride our Harley.  The rain suit is beautiful and the pants can double as chaps, which is something I can use as I don't have any chaps.  Could've used them last week when we took a chilly ride.

I've already used my pain di mie pan and the bread is fantastic.  Baked some yesterday.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> YES! I cannot wait to try it out. I'm going to make pizza later this week.  I may pull out the Star Trek dishes for the occasion.



You have Star Trek dishes! Ooooh, I want.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Toblerones! It's impossible to eat a ****** Toblerone without hurting yourself!" ~~ Billy Connely



Ever see him live? I went with Stirling, my current husband, and Emma, my belle-mère (I call her that because that's French for mum-in-law and she is my ex's mum - I didn't divorce her). My ex is Scottish, immigrated to Canada at about age 18. He had almost all of Billy Connolly's albums, so I'm a fan from way back.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

Claire said:


> My husband and I gave up on buying each other gifts several years ago.  We don't have kids.  My parents give us a check every year, and we're debating between a computer upgrade (which I suspect will happen anyway) and a Wisconsin/Michigan trip (Michigan will be the last state that I have not set foot in; at least I don't think.  Traveled a lot as a kid, so may have been there, but I don't think so).  I also got a second pair of LL Bean flannel lined jeans, which I wear a lot since I walk a lot in sub-freezing weather.  My sisters sent a box of citrus, which I'm loving.



Same here, but in our case it is his parents who make an online deposit into our bank account. I don't have my parents any more.

Won't be travelling except to visit his parents when everyone is feeling better.

I'm going to have check out those flannel lined LL Bean Jeans.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 27, 2010)

I got some cash, a mini-bundt pan, one of those Big Top Cupcake cake mold things, a cupcake cookbook and some pajamas.  Me and dh don't buy for each other.  The best gift of all was seeing the girls' eyes light up Christmas morning


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

I got a pressure cooker NOW I need to get a clue!! How to use it that is.

I posted an "ISO" thread if anyone has tips please visit the thread and help me find a clue!! LOL

TYIA


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 27, 2010)

Will do MsM.  I have a few clues.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 27, 2010)

taxlady said:


> You have Star Trek dishes! Ooooh, I want.



They are a replica of the ones used in the dinner with the Klingons in "The Undiscovered Country" and made by Pfaltzgraff. 

Here is a link to a picture of them. I also have the chip and dip set.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 27, 2010)

i got to many nice gifts to list. no cooking stuff. got $100.00 card for walmart. already spent it on a nice chair for my computer room. now i can put the dining room chair i have been using back where it belongs. 

all my gifts for the great grand babies were a big hit. lilly went straight for her rocking chair. georgia's trike was just the right size. aubrey the four year old was just thrilled with all her Rapunzel bed things i made and bought. had a wonderful christmas. 

my best gift was getting  better from recent cold related sickies.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2010)

We didn't have much money to buy gifts, but I like what I got.  James got me 3 bottles of Jordache "knock-off" colognes (their version of Tommy Girl, Anais Anais, and Cool Water).  He got me a retractable dog leash with a built in radio and flashlight.  He also got me seasons one and two of "Chuck." Also a mini flashlight for my purse, a flashlight thing to wear on my head (I can become a coal miner now! LOL) and a set of tweezers for jewelry making. My best friend and her husband gave me a pretty "God's Heart" bracelet (picture below).  Their 6-year-old daughter gave me 3 cute pairs of Christmas earrings. Santa brought a huge jar of Nutella. 

One of our funniest gifts (yet still practical!) was a jar of "T.O.E. Jam." It is made from Tangerines, Oranges, and Elderberries.

Barbara


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> They are a replica of the ones used in the dinner with the Klingons in "The Undiscovered Country" and made by Pfaltzgraff.
> 
> Here is a link to a picture of them. I also have the chip and dip set.



You seem to have forgotten to put the link


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 27, 2010)

taxlady said:


> You seem to have forgotten to put the link



OOPs... here it is 

http://www.worthpoint.com/pmimages/images1/1/0307/01/1_2a81696203a7a051226548aad686e051.jpg


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> OOPs... here it is
> 
> http://www.worthpoint.com/pmimages/images1/1/0307/01/1_2a81696203a7a051226548aad686e051.jpg


The first time I tried the link it wouldn't let me open it, but it worked the next time. 

James would LOVE those!!!

Barbara


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 27, 2010)

I got some money and gift cards, a marble pastry board, a bench scraper, 2 cookbooks; "Mosh Potatoes" Recipes, anecdotes and mayhem from the heavyweights of heavy metal, and "Hellbent for Cooking", fireball whiskey, bacardi rum, 2 concert tickets to see Finntroll, and Kalmah (metal bands), a nice coat that looks like a sweater, and candyyyy.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 27, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> The first time I tried the link it wouldn't let me open it, but it worked the next time.
> 
> James would LOVE those!!!
> 
> Barbara



I can't believe how collectible they are, I saw a set for 8 going for $1,400 on ebay!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 27, 2010)

I received as gifts, a steering wheel cover, 1 screw driver, 3 pajama bottoms, a sleeping cap, a rain jacket, an after shave lotion, a set of butane gas lighters, and a polo shirt.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I can't believe how collectible they are, I saw a set for 8 going for $1,400 on ebay!



I guess I won't be getting those soon  even though I love them.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd guess you can find just a serving set for one for a reasonable price.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> They are a replica of the ones used in the dinner with the Klingons in "The Undiscovered Country" and made by Pfaltzgraff.
> 
> Here is a link to a picture of them. I also have the chip and dip set.


 I'd like to buy a vowel


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 27, 2010)

babetoo said:


> i got to many nice gifts to list. no cooking stuff. got $100.00 card for walmart. already spent it on a nice chair for my computer room. now i can put the dining room chair i have been using back where it belongs.
> 
> all my gifts for the great grand babies were a big hit. lilly went straight for her rocking chair. georgia's trike was just the right size. aubrey the four year old was just thrilled with all her Rapunzel bed things i made and bought. had a wonderful christmas.
> 
> my best gift was getting  better from recent cold related sickies.



That sounds wonderful.  There is nothing quite like seeing their eyes light up with the perfect gift.  I just can't get over it.  But I guess I'm fairly new at this too  

We had a really nice Christmas too.  We're exchanging gifts with my mom tomorrow so maybe I will have to update again .  I couldn't afford to get my mom anything this year so I bought her dinner tonight and tomorrow I'm fixing a nice brunch for us.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 28, 2010)

Two kilo of Hochland coffee beans.


----------



## Fabiabi (Dec 29, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Okay, so what fun and exciting things did everyone get for Christmas?  New cookbooks?  Cookware?  Knives? Something non-cooking?
> 
> Cooking wise I got the Star Trek pizza cutter and Klingon corkscrew and a TARDIS cookie jar from ThinkGeek.com.



I am so stealing that idea I know someone both trekkie and chef who'd love all that next year!


----------



## Fabiabi (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a great bag for my laptop, a new blender and some organic perfume - bliss!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 29, 2010)

Fabiabi said:


> I am so stealing that idea I know someone both trekkie and chef who'd love all that next year!



Better order them now. No guarantee they will still be available next year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2010)

My Kindle will be here today!


----------



## Fabiabi (Dec 29, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Better order them now. No guarantee they will still be available next year.



Thanks for the tip.  It is a great gift.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 29, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> YES! I cannot wait to try it out. I'm going to make pizza later this week.  I may pull out the Star Trek dishes for the occasion.



That is geeky-perfection!  So tell me, James T. or Jean Luc?



TeriAkins said:


> A Dutch Oven!  That's why I joined this site!  : )



I just got my 2011 Farmer's Almanac.  There is a group for lovers of Dutch Ovens with contests and clubs in many states.  How fun is that??  Welcome to DC!

PF, how is the kindle?

Santa was very good to me.  I received some silver charms for my bracelet, a silver cross necklace, a Black and Decker cultivator, a book on wine-making, and some hand-made chocolates by a local chocolatier.  My nieces and nephew bought me a pretty stone and metal necklace.  Oh, and I got a toilet ring with a promise of installation.  

Frank got a new chef's knife, sausage-making attachment for his KA and a how-to book, a King Arthur Cookbook with a baguette pan and bread-rising bowl, some silly (but very cute) knife rests shaped like kitties, and a few small BBQ gadgets.

The best part for us was being together for the holiday, and seeing my family, sister, and her awesome kids.  

~Kathleen


----------



## luvs (Dec 29, 2010)

a crucifix on a sterling chain from my Mom, got a 'puter from my Mom's guy, these great boots & other items from his son/daughter; my Mom gave me a gazillion items, i got my beloved candy & that, & i'll be getting my new phone soon. other people gave me great gifts, too~ i luved being w/ those i luv. they mean so much 2 me. got 2 spend 6 days w/ them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> PF, how is the kindle? ~Kathleen


 
It just got here tonight! We had a heck of a time getting the wireless to work at first, until I turned off the wireless router and turned it back on and then the Kindle sprang to life in my hand. 

I downloaded the new Dean Kootnz and am on the third chapter...then I had to play with downloading my wishlist, creating collections, etc.

I finally turned it off after spending a little over $50. But, I got my Taber's Medical 'Cyclopedia and a Nurses Drug Book downloaded along with some of my favorite Science-Fiction titles.

My dilemma tonight was play with the Kindle or check on DC...now it's time to go to bed...

Yes, the Kindle has a name...


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 30, 2010)

Please let me know how you like it in a few days...I've been considering one and am wondering if I should get a Kindle or a knock-off.  What did you name it?    if you don't like it you could name it ..Ing... as in  Kindle-ing!   I just kill myself!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> Please let me know how you like it in a few days...I've been considering one and am wondering if I should get a Kindle or a knock-off. What did you name it? if you don't like it you could name it ..Ing... as in Kindle-ing! I just kill myself!!!


 
I already love the heck out of it.  I named it Fiona's Brain.

I like Kindle-ing


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 30, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> Please let me know how you like it in a few days...I've been considering one and am wondering if I should get a Kindle or a knock-off.  What did you name it?    if you don't like it you could name it ..Ing... as in  Kindle-ing!   I just kill myself!!!




I love mine.  Had it for over 2 years now.  Mine is the first generation.

Mine is named Fugawi.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 30, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> That is geeky-perfection!  So tell me, James T. or Jean Luc?



Jean-Luc


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 30, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Jean-Luc




Why did I have you pegged as more of a Sisko?







Ok.. I will duck and run now.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 30, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> That is geeky-perfection! So tell me, James T. or Jean Luc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A toilet ring? Is that a fancy Toilet seat?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL I think it's the wax ring to keep the toilet from leaking.  Better than paying someone else.  Good gift.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 31, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> Why did I have you pegged as more of a Sisko?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sisko was okay, later Sisko was bette r....just don't ever peg me as an Archer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Sisko was okay, later Sisko was bette r....just don't ever peg me as an Archer.


 
Janeway?


----------



## fricassee (Dec 31, 2010)

Plane tickets to Europe - YAY!
Several cookery books - YAY, too!  
My husband is very generous and knows me far too well...


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 31, 2010)

Princess Fiona here is a link to a web site that has hundreds
of old cookbooks and other books. They are free and they
also have them in Kindle format.
Internet Archive Search: cook books

Josie


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 31, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Janeway?




Star Trek Voyager:Boldly going home.  Ugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Princess Fiona here is a link to a web site that has hundreds
> of old cookbooks and other books. They are free and they
> also have them in Kindle format.
> Internet Archive Search: cook books
> ...


 
Thanks, Josie...I do have that site favorited, but didn't notice they had Kindle format...

Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Star Trek Voyager:Boldly going home. Ugh.


 
I think I saw one episode...mostly because of Kate Mulgrew...she's a Shrek favorite.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2011)

i got into s.t. voyager for a while, even bought the video game.
really, it was more like s.t. voyeur. 

i just wanted to do some math with 7 of 9.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i got into s.t. voyager for a while, even bought the video game.
> really, it was more like s.t. voyeur.
> 
> i just wanted to do some math with 7 of 9.


 
What?  Counting ribs?  She's too skinny!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2011)

in some places, not in others.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2011)

I got a Ninja blender, A large Bamboo cutting board
Professional photos of the grand children and a lot of
other small things. Love them all.

Josie


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2011)

I forgot to say that I bought Hubby a Kureg for 
Christmas, Best Christmas present I ever got. 
Opps I ment to say Best present he ever got.  

My Bad
Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> I forgot to say that I bought Hubby a Kureg for
> Christmas, Best Christmas present I ever got.
> Opps I ment to say Best present he ever got.
> 
> ...


 
It's great!  Isn't it...now I want one for home.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's great! Isn't it...now I want one for home.


 
Worth every penny 
Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Worth every penny
> Josie


 
Have you registered it yet? I did mine last night and with thier coupon offer I was able to order about $100 worth of K-Cups for $55...makes them about 38 cents a piece instead of 87 cents. That's cheaper than I can get them at Walmart and a MUCH bigger selection.

I got the mini for the office, it's perfect for there. And very portable, so I can take it on vacation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have no idea what I'm getting, it was backordered I do know where it's coming from. Shrek has tried to tell me a couple of times, but I keep cutting him off...I like surprises.


 
Shrek just couldn't stand it anymore and told me what he had ordered. It should be here Tuesday. Here's a link to what he ordered:

Entertaining - Swirl Dinnerware

Just the dishes, not all the accessories. I've been looking at these for a couple of years.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2011)

Stevan registered it. Told me about the Specials
He got two huge boxes for christmas and wanted 
to decide which ones he liked best before he ordered
more. I let him have his way 

Josie


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek just couldn't stand it anymore and told me what he had ordered. It should be here Tuesday. Here's a link to what he ordered:
> 
> Entertaining - Swirl Dinnerware
> 
> Just the dishes, not all the accessories. I've been looking at these for a couple of years.



Someone posted that link before.  Was it you?  Those are so gorgeous.  I drooled over them before and drooling again now.  Dang, drooly keyboard again.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 1, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I love mine.  Had it for over 2 years now.  Mine is the first generation.
> 
> Mine is named Fugawi.



*says it sloooowly*  You could always ask directions, you know.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I already love the heck out of it.  I named it Fiona's Brain.
> 
> I like Kindle-ing



Both are cute names!!!!!



DaveSoMD said:


> Jean-Luc



I guessed right!  



msmofet said:


> A toilet ring? Is that a fancy Toilet seat?



No....it's actually....



Zhizara said:


> LOL I think it's the wax ring to keep the toilet from leaking.  Better than paying someone else.  Good gift.



....what Zhizara said!  YAY!  No more leaky toilet!  And no kidding.  Plumbers cost a fortune!!!  Awesome gift!!!!  



fricassee said:


> Plane tickets to Europe - YAY!
> Several cookery books - YAY, too!
> My husband is very generous and knows me far too well...



Where are you going???  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek just couldn't stand it anymore and told me what he had ordered. It should be here Tuesday. Here's a link to what he ordered:
> 
> Entertaining - Swirl Dinnerware
> 
> Just the dishes, not all the accessories. I've been looking at these for a couple of years.



Those are beautiful!  So earthy and I find spirals have a spiritual feel!

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Someone posted that link before. Was it you? Those are so gorgeous. I drooled over them before and drooling again now. Dang, drooly keyboard again.


 
Yes, definitely me.  Like I said, I've been looking over them for a couple of years.  Shrek ordered them behind my back...he is so sweet! After I told him not to, since they were so much.

>>>clean keyboard>>>>



Josie1945 said:


> Stevan registered it. Told me about the Specials
> He got two huge boxes for christmas and wanted
> to decide which ones he liked best before he ordered
> more. I let him have his way
> ...


 
I just got back from getting the one for home...Shrek had one cup and is now convinced.



KathleenA said:


> Those are beautiful! So earthy and I find spirals have a spiritual feel!
> 
> ~Kathleen


 
I've heard the picture of them on the site does not do them justice.  I'll post a pic when mine arrive.  The color highlights are described as teal and purple...I can't wait.  The best part, Shrek ordered them while they were have a special on gift certificates...it will include a certificate for $100 and I already had one for $80...I may be able to get the rad tea set!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2011)

Figured you'd have to find a way to get the tea set.  Me, I would have liked that more than the plates.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Figured you'd have to find a way to get the tea set. Me, I would have liked that more than the plates.


 
Looking at the price of the tea pot, again...I think I'm going to pass. They have lovely knitwear from Ireland that I would appreciate more. I already have most of the jewelry from there that I like.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 1, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Stevan registered it. Told me about the Specials
> He got two huge boxes for christmas and wanted
> to decide which ones he liked best before he ordered
> more. I let him have his way
> ...


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have you registered it yet? I did mine last night and with thier coupon offer I was able to order about $100 worth of K-Cups for $55...makes them about 38 cents a piece instead of 87 cents. That's cheaper than I can get them at Walmart and a MUCH bigger selection.
> 
> I got the mini for the office, it's perfect for there. And very portable, so I can take it on vacation.


GAH! I tried multi-quoting this bit about the Keurig, but...I somehow lost the beginning of it...

A couple of weeks before x-mas, my youngest daughter & I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond (the femine version of a manly Lowes or Home Depot)...some guy was there doing demos of this contraption. Ok, sure, - we want to give it a try too. Daughter got hot chocolate, &, I got glazed donut coffee. I nearly shot my britches when I realized how quickly this thing brewed. Next, I darn near fainted when he quoted the "sale" price.
Needless to say, I came home yammerin' like a loon about this thing to my DH. Of course, he was confused, because, I don't EVER drink coffee(very serious about that too - none...."before") LOL

Anyhow, "Santa" did bring me my new "baby", &, I am sure to break the thing before Feb....I LOVE it! I use it for all kinds of various reasons too...dirty dishes need a hot soak? Keurig...need to get a start on boiling water? Keurig...dare I say it- cup of noodles? Keurig...I have found a million ways to get past the K-cups too...plus, I got the my K-cup, &, not much I'm not brewing. I tell it good morning, kiss it goodnight, give it a loving pat even sometimes...I think Keurig should reimburse me SOMETHING for my lunatic review too!

PS, the sound it makes when it is heating up the water? ...Heavenly!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> GAH! I tried multi-quoting this bit about the Keurig, but...I somehow lost the beginning of it...
> 
> A couple of weeks before x-mas, my youngest daughter & I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond (the femine version of a manly Lowes or Home Depot)...some guy was there doing demos of this contraption. Ok, sure, - we want to give it a try too. Daughter got hot chocolate, &, I got glazed donut coffee. I nearly shot my britches when I realized how quickly this thing brewed. Next, I darn near fainted when he quoted the "sale" price.
> Needless to say, I came home yammerin' like a loon about this thing to my DH. Of course, he was confused, because, I don't EVER drink coffee(very serious about that too - none...."before") LOL
> ...


 
I read all the reviews on the My K-Cup and a lot of folks have had a bad time with it.  I'm still going to get it, because just as many folks have not had a bad time with it.  Next up, I'm waiting for my first shipment of K-Cups, then I'm going to get the My K-Cup...maybe 2 of them.

Shrek had a conniption when I told him I wanted to buy the carry bag for the Mini...he seems to think that I have enough bags...  I can use anything for it.


----------

